# WinCC RT Daten in csv Datei exportieren



## themasterchris (10 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich weiß dazu gibt es schon einige Artikel und auch einige Beispiele aber ich komme einfach nicht weiter.

Ich möchte mit diesem Skript hier


```
Sub OnClick(Byval Item)               

    Dim tagName, tagValue, tagFilename
    Dim strFilename, strLine
    Dim arrTags(4), i
    Dim fso, objFile, objTag
    
    arrTags(0) = "DB_Pruefzyklen.Zyklus[1].H_Leiste_1"
    arrTags(1) = "DB_Pruefzyklen.Zyklus[1].H_Leiste_2"
    arrTags(2) = "DB_Pruefzyklen.Zyklus[2].H_Leiste_1"
    arrTags(3) = "DB_Pruefzyklen.Zyklus[2].H_Leiste_2"
    arrTags(4) = "DB_Pruefzyklen.Zyklus[3].H_Leiste_1"
    
    Set tagFilename = HMIRuntime.Tags("d:\test.csv")
    strFilename = tagFilename.Read
    Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
    Set objFile = fso.CreateTextFile(strFilename,True)
    
    'for control
    HMIRuntime.Trace("VB-Script: Write file: " & strFilename & vbCrLf)
    
    For i=0 To 4
        Set objTag = HMIRuntime.Tags(arrTags(i))
        strLine = arrTags(i) & ";" & objTag.read
        objFile.WriteLine strLine
        
        'for control
        HMIRuntime.Trace(strLine & vbCrLf)
    Next
    objFile.Close
    
End Sub
```
Werte in eine .csv Datei schreiben nur leider funktioniert das überhaupt nicht, jedes mal beim generieren sagt er mir Fehler im Skript aber ich weiß nicht wo.

Ich rufe das Skript per Button auf.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. 

Mfg
Chris


----------



## pylades (10 August 2011)

Mal in den FAQ geschaut?
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15348

Pylades


----------



## PN/DP (10 August 2011)

Hallo Chris,

ich kenne mich mit VB-Script unter "richtigem" WinCC zwar nicht aus, doch eines fällt mir auf.
Was sollen diese 2 Zeilen bewirken:


> ```
> Set tagFilename = HMIRuntime.Tags("d:\test.csv")
> strFilename = tagFilename.Read
> ```



Kannst Du statt dessen nicht einfach nur schreiben:

```
strFilename = "d:\test.csv"
```

Harald


----------

